# Por Larranga - What did I just do???



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Got the sale email today and jumped all over the PLPC - 50 sticks.

How do these smoke fresh? I imagine these are 2008's. Better go make room.

:chk:bl


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Hopefully your experience is better than mine. I didn't like the PLPC's at all, but heard they get much better with age.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

floydpink said:


> Hopefully your experience is better than mine. I didn't like the PLPC's at all.


:tpd:


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like them fresh. I LOVE THEM AGED A COUPLE OF YEARS.

scottie


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I find them to be just ok. I'll take PL Pans over anything else they have to offer.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

volfan said:


> I like them fresh. I LOVE THEM AGED A COUPLE OF YEARS.
> 
> scottie


I just got a box of them recently as well, not bad, but I can see them getting a lot better with time. I'm pretty sure you are not going to regret your decision.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've only smoked a few of these. The last one I smoked was much better than the one from the same batch I smoked a year ago.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

These need some age for sure.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Give them a year, they are probably one of the best CC's available. If you can get your hands on some aged stock, or know someone who has some you should definitely try 'em.

Fresh is not bad either.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

So far I've been completely dissapointed with PL in general. :2


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

my cab that i just got - for a bit more than that sale price, dammit - are GREAT! i've had four out of the cab so far and each one has been better than the one before. i love these little cigars...


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

If you end up not liking them at all, drop me a line....


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I had an '06 the other day that was great. Mild medium body, great flavor and lots of sweet creamy smoke.

Pip


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I smoked some freshies over the summer and didn't really care for them, but they're supposed to be great with some age on them.


----------



## ironpeddler (May 3, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> I had an '06 the other day that was great. Mild medium body, great flavor and lots of sweet creamy smoke.
> 
> Pip


X2

This is one ISOM that I like fresh...fresh meaning about 6 months to a year old. I like the grassy, veggi taste once in a while.

Like Pip said, my '06s also smoke very smooth now, not bitter or harsh at all....a tad more earthy with a little age on them.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just found out these will be - OEB MAR 07

Can't wait to try one


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

rack04 said:


> So far I've been completely dissapointed with PL in general. :2


PLPC are hit or miss for me... but the Montecarlos, Pans, and lonsdales are great.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Yea, same here, No good


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

wij said:


> PLPC are hit or miss for me... but the Montecarlos, Pans, and lonsdales are great.


I have said elsewhere and still believe it, the Montecarlos taste like the PLPC is supposed to taste, but for some reason, no longer does. PLPC is now worse than the Monte2 for consistency of blend. JMHO


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

kjd2121 said:


> Got the sale email today and jumped all over the PLPC - 50 sticks.
> 
> How do these smoke fresh? I imagine these are 2008's. Better go make room.
> 
> :chk:bl


I found this post just after I purchased 2 boxes of these. My feelings exactly "what did I just do???" The dating on these is EMA Nov 07.
Let me know what you think once you get to smoke one.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Montecarlos for the win.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahem... i will cure your problems if you do not want them, ahem!!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Seems that about 2 years ago, you couldn't open a forum without sifting through rave reviews of these cigars. I bought a cab since it seemed I couldn't go wrong. However, I found that I simply didn't like the taste (at their stage of freshness) at all. I sampled out of the cab for about 2 years and then sold them to a bigger fan than me.

Fast forward to now and it appears you can't open a forum without seeing a large group of people panning this cigar.  Seems that while perhaps these cigars used to be wonderful caramel flavor bombs, more and more folks are finding that the new ones simply aren't as enjoyable.

The fact remains that you might well like them very much and that our opinions aren't really worth a damn until you smoke em for yourself! Good luck!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

hamncheese said:


> Seems that about 2 years ago, you couldn't open a forum without sifting through rave reviews of these cigars. I bought a cab since it seemed I couldn't go wrong. However, I found that I simply didn't like the taste (at their stage of freshness) at all. I sampled out of the cab for about 2 years and then sold them to a bigger fan than me.
> 
> Fast forward to now and it appears you can't open a forum without seeing a large group of people panning this cigar.  Seems that while perhaps these cigars used to be wonderful caramel flavor bombs, more and more folks are finding that the new ones simply aren't as enjoyable.
> 
> The fact remains that you might well like them very much and that our opinions aren't really worth a damn until you smoke em for yourself! Good luck!


Yes I remember when many thought the PLPC was excellent. That's why I jumped on sale price without researching. And according to most of the reviews at Top 25 these are an awesome smoke. Even the 2008's. I'll let you know my thoughts once they arrive.



> Ahem... i will cure your problems if you do not want them, ahem!!


You will be the first to know - :tu


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Shaz said:


> I found this post just after I purchased 2 boxes of these. My feelings exactly "what did I just do???" The dating on these is EMA Nov 07.
> Let me know what you think once you get to smoke one.


Mine will be OEB MAR 07 - So how do you like the EMA Nov 07 sticks??


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

kjd2121 said:


> Mine will be OEB MAR 07 - So how do you like the EMA Nov 07 sticks??


Just ordered them yesterday. Should be shipped out today, I would guess. I would be interested in your opinion on yours once you've had a chance to smoke some. Yours have an eight month advantage over mine.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Shaz said:


> Just ordered them yesterday. Should be shipped out today, I would guess. I would be interested in your opinion on yours once you've had a chance to smoke some. Yours have an eight month advantage over mine.


Sounds good Shaz, The tracking says they are in customs right now so hopefully within the next two weeks.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Sounds good Shaz, The tracking says they are in customs right now so hopefully within the next two weeks.


mine are EMA JUL 07 and i love 'em!


----------

